# Garra Ceylonensis



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with these fish? I would like to know if these are good at eating algae. I've read that the red tail garra are good for eating algae. I hope that these are just as good, if not better at eating algae. 

Thanks.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I dunno- they are often used commercially to clean people's feet. No joke.


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

in the Pic are Garra rufa, from Turkey.
Garra Ceylonensis are from Sri Lanka, eat algae, but hillstream loach do the same thing since they all from fast flowing rocky bottom stream.

when it comes to algae eating fish, SAE is always the best, then Ottos next.


----------

